# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  περιεργα συμπτωματα και εγω!

## _lydia_

Γεια σας και παλι!
Ακομη μια φορα περιεργα συμπτωματα, λιγο τα φωτα σας αν γνωριζετε βεβαια!
Οπως εχω ξαναπει εχω περασει απο πανικους με διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα, οπως ζαλαδες, σφιξιματα στο στηθος , δυσπνοιες και αλλα πολλα.
ειμαι σε μια φαση που δεν αισθανομαι οτι εχω αγχος, δεν με πιανουν κρισεις και γενικα νομιζω οτι ειμαι ηρεμη!
Αλλα εχω ενα περιεργο συμπτωμα, αισθανομαι απο την ωρα που θα ξυπνησω ενα βαρος , σαν δυσφορια στη δεξια μερια απο το στομαχι ως το λαιμο!Δεν ποναω , αισθανομαι διαρκως μια ενοχληση, σαν να εχω βαρος σε εκεινο το σημειο, εσωτερικα!
Εχω βεβαια και εναν πονο στην πλατη δεξια , μαλλον ψυξη ειπε ο γιατρος. Εχω κανει εξετασεις αιματος, υπερηχο ανω και κατω κοιλιας,καρδιογραφημα, ολα καθαρα.
Και δυσκολια στην αναπνοη, αλλα νομιζω οτι το διαχειριζομαι καλυτερα πλεον!
Ειναι δυνατον αυτη η δυσφορια μονο στη δεξια μερια να προερχεται απο αγχος;;;
Ειχε κανεις αλλος παρομοια εμπειρια ή καμια ιδεα του τι μπορει να ειναι;;;
Ευχαριστω

----------


## apsogos

Αγαπητή Λύδια,

Αν διάβασες το δικό μου Post θα είδες αυτό που έγραψα ότι για μας που έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα το πιο δύσκολο είναι να δεχτείς ότι τα σωματικά συμπτώματα είναι από το άγχος.
Γίνονται τόσο έντονα κάποιες φορές που λες... πάει αυτό ήταν έχω κάτι σοβαρό και από μόνοι μας κάνουμε την διάγνωση.
Εγώ μέχρι τώρα διέγνωσα καρκίνο, κατα πλάκας, καρδιακά κτλ κτλ κτλ.....
Δεν έχει τελειωμό αυτή η ιστορία.
Νομίζω το καλύτερο είναι να μάθουμε να ζούμε με το πρόβλημα και αν το καταφέρουμε τα πράγματα θα είναι καλύτερα... Το ξέρω όμως ότι δεν είναι εύκολο...

----------


## _lydia_

Τhanks για την απαντηση, αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αισθανομαι αγχωμενη!
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι φαβαμαι αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα,αλλα ειναι πολυ μα πολυ ενοχλητικο και κουραστικο!!
Μου φαινεται περιεργο να προκαλει το αγχος τα συγκεκριμενα συμπτωματα, γι αυτο ρωταω μηπως ειχε κανενας κατι παρομοιο!
Και ενω στο παρελθον ειχα πειστει για την ψυχολογικη προελευση καποιων συμπτωματων γι αυτο ειμαι καπως δυσπιστη γιατι δεν το εχω ακουσει ξανα!
Τι να πω;;;

----------


## apsogos

Καμιά φορά μπορεί να είμαστε αγχωμένοι χωρίς να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε.
Μου έχει συμβεί και εμένα καθώς νομιζόμενος ότι ήμουν πολύ κάλά σωματικά και ψυχικά να περάσει κάποιο σύμπτωμα και άντε πάλι από την αρχή...
Βασικά αυτό που μου είπε ο γιατρός μου είναι ότι γίνεται σφύξιμο στους μυώνες μας και σύσπαση με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθουμε ότι νιώθουμε....
Παρόλο που ξέρω όλα αυτά όταν επισκευθώ τον γιατρό μου τον ρωτώ και ξαναρωτώ !!!

----------


## stilvie

Αυτό το άγχος πια ό,τι θέλει μας κάνει... Έχω απηυδήσει και εγώ από όλα αυτά. Είναι μέρες που είμαι μια χαρά, δεν έχω τίποτα, ενώ κάποιες άλλες πονάει το στομάχι μου από το άγχος. Όσο για τα σωματικά άσε. Μέχρι που μερικές φορές νιώθω την καρδιά μου στα ούλα μου!!! Δεν κάνω πλάκα! Άλλες πάλι πετάγομαι στον ύπνο μου επειδή μου κόβεται η ανάσα και νομίζω πως σταματάει η καρδιά μου και φοβάμαι να ξανακοιμηθώ μήπως το ξαναπάθω. Αλήθεια, το έχει κανείς άλλος αυτό;

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Stilvie ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα περναω,να φανταστεις οτι κοιμαμε με τον ανεμιστηρα ανοιχτο γιατι νομιζω οτι τελειωνει ο αερας τη νυχτα και ξυπναω και δεν μπορω να ξανακοιμηθω μετα,κοιτα παιχνιδια που κανει το μυαλο.Και μετα αρχιζει να με ποναει το στομαχι μου, χωρις εμφανη λογο, λιγο μετα με πιανει πονος στο στερνο μετα παει στη πλατη ακριβως πισω απο τη καρδια, και κατεβαινει κατω απο τη μασχαλη με ενα ελαφρυ μουδιασμα στο αριστερο, χερι για κανα δεκαλεπτο καθε βραδυ.Και εχω ελενξει για καρδια ολα τα τεστ βγηκαν οκ.Τη αλλο να κανω τη αλλο να πω βαρεθηκα τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε βραδυ

----------


## _lydia_

Γεια σας !!!!Καλα ειμαστε ολοι βλεπω !!!!Σε ψυχολογο εχετε παει;;;Κι εγω σημερα το πρωι επαθα μια ψιλοκρισουλα, σ5το δρομο και μετα στην τραπεζα,ζαλιζομουν , νομιζα θα πεσω κατω , αλλα αυτα δεν με τρομαζουν πλεον!!!!
Απο το μεσημερι και μετα, δυσκολια στην αναπνοη μεχρι τωρα και μια δυσφορια στο στομαχι, οχι πονος δυσφορια ...οταν ξαπλωνω ειμαι οκ σχετικα με τη δυσφορια αλλα οταν ειμαι σε κινηση πολυ εντονη δυσφορια!!!
Εσας τα συμπτωματα εχουν τοση διαρκεια;;;Τοσες ωρες δυσπνοια και δυσφορια , καθε μερα;;;;
Makrei εσενα μονο το βραδια σε πιανει;;Stilvie οταν λες σωματικα , τι ακριβως παθαινεις;;

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα Λυδια ακριβως τα ιδια εχω και γω ,μονο που σε μενα συμβαινουν βραδυ, αλλα εχουν σταματηση οι ταχυπαλμιες ταχυκαρδιες ζαλαδες κλπ.Εχω δυσπνοια αρκετη λογο διαφραγμα στη μυτη και λιγο δυσφορια οχι πολυ,μοναχα μικροπονους απο το στομαχι στερνο πλατη μασχαλη και λιγο μουδιασμα στο χερι.Αν και τα εχω ελενξει ολα με απειρες εξετασεις,ο ψυχολογος που πηγα μου εδωσε seroxat τα παιρνω που και που,αν και προσπαθω να μην παιρνω χαπια,και συνεχιζω τον αγωνα

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by makrei_
> λιγο μετα με πιανει πονος στο στερνο μετα παει στη πλατη ακριβως πισω απο τη καρδια, και κατεβαινει κατω απο τη μασχαλη με ενα ελαφρυ μουδιασμα στο αριστερο, χερι για κανα δεκαλεπτο


χεχεχε με αντιγραφεις μου φαινεται :P

Εννοειται οτι ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ζαλαδες,στομαχι κ.λ.π τα εχω περασει ΟΛΑ ..και φυσικα οι εξετασεις πεντακαθαρες .

Οπως μου λεει και ενας ξαδελφος \"εισαι επικινδυνα υγιής\"

----------


## stilvie

Από πού να αρχίσω;;.. Καταρχήν έχω τα γνωστά πονάκια που έχουν όλοι, στην πλάτη, στα χέρια, στη μασχάλη όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος. Σουβλιές στο στήθος, πότε αριστερά πότε δεξιά, τσιμπήματα στο κεφάλι και μουδιάσματα, έκτακτες συστολές, αίσθημα δύσπνοιας και έναν ηλίθιο κόμπο στο λαιμό ειδικά αν το σκεφτώ πριν, ταχυκαρδίες που έρχονται και φεύγουν εντελώς ξαφνικά και απότομα, αίσθημα παλμών, κάποιες φορές ακανόνιστο σφυγμό για κάποιους χτύπους. Επίσης έχω τα γνωστά συμπτώματα της κρίσης πανικού, ζαλάδα, αδυναμία, υπερβολική ταχυκαρδία την ώρα της κρίσης, πανικός...
Επίσης όταν κάποιες φορές σκύβω για παράδειγμα, νιώθω μια δυσφορία στο λαιμό και στο στήθος μου και καταλαβαίνω ότι η καρδιά μου πάει πιο αργά από ό,τι πριν κάνω την κίνηση αυτή. Αυτό να πω ότι μου συμβαίνει πάλι όταν το έχω στο μυαλό μου. Άλλες πάλι φορές κάνω το ίδιο πράγμα και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. 
Σε ψυχολόγο εγώ δεν έχω πάει, ούτε σε άλλους γιατρούς είναι η αλήθεια. Οι εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει είναι ένα καρδιογράφημα όταν είχα πάει στο νοσοκομείο πέρισυ για τη γρίπη επειδή είχα πολλούς παλμούς και είχε τρομάξει ο γιατρός, μια ακτινογραφία θώρακα και γενικές εξετάσεις αίματος. Το καλοκαίρι που είχα πάει στον καρδιολόγο μου είπε να προσπαθήσω να σκέφτομαι θετικά και να ηρεμήσω. Δεν μπήκε καν στον κόπο να μου πει για περαιτέρω εξετάσεις. Κάποια στιγμή όμως θέλω να κάνω καρδιολογικές γιατί όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα όταν μου συμβαίνουν με τρομάζουν πολύ και σκέφτομαι μήπως έχω κάτι παθολογικό τελικά..

----------


## _lydia_

Γεια και παλι Makrei! Και εγω εχω διαφραγμα αλλα πιστεψε με το διαφραγμα το εχω χρονια ενω τη δυσπνοια εδω και κατι μηνες , αρα δεν παιζει να ειναι απο εκει!!
Επισης τα seroxat, ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικα, τα οποια για να δρασουν χρειαζεται να τα παιρνεις συστηματικα και τακτικα, δεν ειναι αγχολυτικα να δρασουν αμεσα.Αρα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι απο μονος σου τα καταφερνεις και αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο!!!!

----------


## makrei

Δεν ηξερα οτι το seroxat ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο νομιζα οτι ηταν ξεανχολυτικο.Εγω δεν εχω καταθλιψη αρα δεν μου κανει τιποτα,τελικα μονο στην ιδεα μου εκανε κατι,αλλα το εκανα εγω στον εαυτο μου και οχι το χαπι.Μεγαλη βοηθεια αυτο που μου ειπες,ειδη αισθανομαι πολυ καλυτερα.Να σαι καλα λυδια θα σου κανω το τραπεζι οπου θες,για να βγεις και συ λιγο εξω χιχιχι

----------


## apsogos

Παιδιά τα Seroxat είναι χάπια τα οποία χτυπούν όλα τα είδη των αγχωτικών διαταραχών και όχι μόνο την κατάθληψη.
Αυτό που συμβαίνει με την φοβία αρρώστιας και κατ΄επέκταση με τα σωματικά συπτώματα ανήκει στις αγχώδεις διαταραχές (έμμονη ιδέα) οπόταν αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί από μόνος του καλό θα είναι να το πάρει το χάπι. 
Πρέπει όμως να το παίρνει τακτικά και όχι όποτε νομίζει ότι το χρειάζεται.
Εγώ το παίρνω 5 χρόνια και με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά.

----------


## makrei

apsogos καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση για το seroxat.Μου τα εδωσε ο ψυχιατρος που πηγα και ειδα αλλα με φοβισε η ιδεα να τα παρω,και ειπα μπας και τα καταφερω χωρις τα χαπια.Τωρα γι αυτο που λες με τους σωματικους πονους, εχω νευροπαθητικους πονους ετσι λεγονται και οτι βοηθα το seroxat ουτε αυτο το ηξερα,αλλα θα το ψαξω να δω μηπως αρχισω τη θεραπια τωρα, γιατι με ποναει εντονα η πλατη μου στο υψος της καρδιας και λιγο μπροστα και κατω απο τη μασχαλη ,χωρις να εχω καρδιακα προβληματα ,το εχω ελενξει αρκετες φορες.Ευχαριστω

----------


## nopanic

Nα αναφερω και εγω ενα συμπτωμα που μου συνεβει σημερα...

ανακαλυψα οτι στο πισω αριστερο μερος του κεφαλιου και προς το κεντρο,εχω ενα ας πουμε καρουμπαλο-πρηξιμο(?) απο το οποιο αισθανομαι ενοχληση-τραβηγμα και πονο οταν το πειραζω..
μου χαλασε την διαθεση σημερα.

σας εχει συμβει κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## makrei

Καλησπερα nopanic οχι τετοιο πραγμα δεν το εχω παθει,αλλα καλο θα ηταν αυριο να πας σε ενα γιατρο να το κοιταξεις.Εμενα τελικα ηταν νευροπαθητικος πονος αυτο στη πλατη τωρα δε με ποναει αλλα που και που μου δινει καμια σουβλια, αλλα μονο οταν του δινω πολυ σημασια ποναει πιο πολυ.Τελικα ειναι θεμα μυαλου και μονο

----------


## _lydia_

Tι να πω και σε μενα τα συμπτωτα συνεχιζονται ποτε εναλλαξ και ποτε ολα μαζι!!!
η δυσπνοια η βασιλισσα ολων των ψυχοσωματικων μου!!!υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθουμε τιποτα αυτο!!!αλλα τοσο καιρο αν ηταν δεν θα εκδηλωνοταν ο,τι κι αν ηταν!!!μολις περασα και μια λοιμωξη του ανεπνευστικου και ηρθε να γιγαντωσει τη δυσπνοια!!!
και ο πονος στην πλατη ενω ειχα ηρεμησει απο δαυτονν επεστρεψε απο χθες να μου κανει αισθητη την παρουσια και αυτος παλι!!!
για τον πονο ο γιατρος μου συστησε αντικαταθλιπτικα, αυτα χορηγουνται λεει σε μακροχρονιους νευροπαθητικους πονους!!!αλλα εγω δεν θελω να τα παρω!!!
αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στη δουλεια χωρις ανασα και με πονο και δεν καταλαβαινω ρε γμτ γιατι αφου και εγω δεν αισθανομαι αγχωμενη!!!
τι βασανιστικο να νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να αναπνευσεις , εχω ξεχασει την αρχικη λειτουργια του οργανισμου, εχω ξεχασει να αναπνεω!!!!

----------


## apsogos

Λύδια σε χαιρετώ εσένα όσο και όλους τους φίλους που συμμετέχουν στο forum.
Όπως σου έχω πει και σε προηγούμενα Post τα σωματικά συμπτώματα δεν έχουν τέλος.
Το δυσκολότερο σε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι κάποιος να αποδεχτεί ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν λόγω άγχους. Αν το καταφέρεις αυτό θα το νικήσεις.
Μερικές φορές γίνονται έντονα τα συμπτώματα με αποτέλεσμα το μυαλό μας να είναι προσκολλημένο όλη τη μέρα σε αυτό (έμμονη ιδέα). Μην νομίζεις επειδή σου απαντώ και το παίζω ξερόλας (χε χε) ότι εγώ σταμάτησα να τα φοβάμαι.
Το θέμα είναι ότι επειδή έχουμε να κάνουμε κυρίως με το μυϊκό σύστημα μας και από ότι ξέρεις είμαστε γεμάτοι από μυς μπορεί το σύμπτωμα να εμφανιστεί οπουδήποτε.
Έτσι για να καταλάβεις εγώ εδώ και δύο μέρες έχω έντονο πόνο και σφίξιμο στον αυχένα, ζαλάδα και αστάθεια. Προσπαθώ να μην το σκέφτομαι αλλά είναι δύσκολο διότι τα συμπτώματα δεν είναι φανταστικά αλλά συμβαίνουν.... για τους πιο πάνω λόγους.
Αν νιώθεις ότι η ποιότητα της ζωής σου επηρεάζεται τόσο πολύ από αυτή την κατάσταση καλό θα ήταν να επισκεφτείς ένα θεραπευτή (ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο).
Επειδή εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει και τις δύο ειδικότητες πιστεύω ότι στον ψυχίατρο θα έχεις πολύ γρηγορότερα αποτελέσματα(προσωπική άποψη).

----------


## makrei

Kαλημερα λυδια και γω τα ιδια ειμαι σημερα,ειχα βεβαια και μια μικρη ιωση μεσοβδομαδα αλλα σημερα αστα.ειχα βγει εξω πριν για κατι δουλειες και μολις γυρισα και νιωθω μια ξαφνικη ατονια,λες και οταν ειμαι ορθιος νιωθω οτι θα πεσω εμπρος ενα περιεργο πραγμα.καθομαι στο γραφειο πηρα ενα ντεπον μολις τωρα,ευτυχος η πλατη μου εχει περασει για την ωρα,νιωθω βεβαια κατω απο τη μασχαλη ενα μικρο πονακι αλλα δε του δινω σημασια, ακομα.απλα σκεφτομαι πως καταντησαμε ετσι,χτες μια κοπελα εδω στη δουλεια τη τρεχαμε στο νοσοκομειο,δε μπορουσε να αναπνευσει τελικα ηταν κριση πανικου,και εμαθε οτι εχει και διαφραγμα γι αυτο βουλωνε η μυτη της συνεχεια,αλλα οσο παει χτυπαει ολο και πιο πολλους.εδω μεσα ειμαστε 12 ατομα με κριση πανικου,τη να πω πλεον.πηρα να φαω τωρα τοστ και χυμο πορτοκαλι αντε να ανεβει η διαθεση μου γιατι νιωθω χαλια.βεβαια ενας καλος τροπος να ξεχνας την αναπνοη σου ειναι να εισαι παντα απασχολημενη με κατι η να σου μιλανε να σε απασχολουν με τη δουλεια σου ετσι θα εχεις το μυαλο σου αλλου και θα το ξεχνας,αρκει να μη δινεις εσυ τροφη στης κρισεις σου.συμαντικο καλη σου μερα

----------


## makrei

apsogos καλημερα ο πατερας μου εχει αυχενικο με τα ιδια συπτωματα οπως εσυ,λες να ειναι κληρονομικο γιατι και γω ειχα σημερα τα ιδια συπτωματα,και οχι απο το πρωι ξαφνικα με επιασαν οταν οδηγουσα ?

----------


## makrei

Υπαρχει και κατι που εχω παρατηρηση τελευταια δεν το ειχα ποτε αλλα δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο σε κατι.Αν και κανω μερα παρα μερα ντους μυριζει πολυ εντονα ιδρωτας πανω μου και στο χωρο που βρισκομαι.Βαζω ενα καρο αποσμητικα, νομιζα οτι ηταν ιδεα μου ,αλλα σημερα μου το ειπε μια κοπελα και τραλαθηκα αμα εφτασα στο σημειο να το μυριζουν οι αλλοι καληνυχτα, θα νομιζουν οτι ειμαι βρομιαρης απλυτος κλπ.Υπαρχει καποια λυση γι αυτο ? ευχαριστω

----------


## apsogos

makrei γεια σου και εσένα,

επειδή εγώ έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το αυχενικό θα σου πω τις δικές μου εμπειρίες.
Είμαι 35 χρόνων και αυτό άρχισε στα 28. Το δικό μου πρόβλημα είναι μυϊκό. Στην αρχή αρχίζει με δυσκαμψία και λίγο πόνο και με τον καιρό χειροτερεύει.
Αυτό οφείλεται σε ευθιασμό του αυχένα, σε κακή στάση σώματος (γραφειακή δουλειά), και τρίτον και κυριότερο πιστεύω λόγω άγχους. Όταν είμαι αγχωμένος και λόγω του ότι η περιοχή του αυχένα είναι το ευαίσθητο μου σημείο σφίγγουν οι μυς της περιοχής, γίνεται μυϊκός σπασμός και αρχίζουν όλα τα άσχημα. Πονοκέφαλος, ζαλάδα, πόνος, δυσκαμψία, αστάθεια κτλ.
Είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό και όταν το πάθω διαρκεί για μέρες. Κάνω διάφορα είδη φυσιοθεραπείας όταν συμβαίνει και βελτιώνεται..... μέχρι την επόμενη.
Από τους λόγους που σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω αυτός που πιστεύω εγώ από την δική μου εμπειρία που μου προκαλεί το΄πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι το....... άγχοςςςς !!!!

----------


## Χέστης

> Nα αναφερω και εγω ενα συμπτωμα που μου συνεβει σημερα...
> 
> ανακαλυψα οτι στο πισω αριστερο μερος του κεφαλιου και προς το κεντρο,εχω ενα ας πουμε καρουμπαλο-πρηξιμο(?) απο το οποιο αισθανομαι ενοχληση-τραβηγμα και πονο οταν το πειραζω..
> μου χαλασε την διαθεση σημερα.
> 
> σας εχει συμβει κατι παρομοιο?


ναι..σπυράκι είναι...μπορεί και κανας λεμφαδένας αλλά μάλλον σπυράκι το κόβω(μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα βέβαια)


ασε παιδια και εγω αυτές τις μέρες είμαι χαλια - καθόμουν ξαπλωτός στην πολυθρόνα του γραφείου μου και ξαφνικά ένιωσα μια δυσφορία στο στομάχι
οπότε ξεκίνησε η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση--->μπορεί κάτι να πιέζει το στομάχι--->Η σπλήνα?----> διογκωμένη σπλήνα!

αντε να ψάχνομαι στα youtube για το πως κάνουν οι γιατροί την εξέταση-ψηλάφηση σπλήνας συκωτιού κτλ
αντε να αρχίσω την αυτοεξέταση τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ και χαζομάρες

τώρα έχω ξεπεράσει τη σπλήνα και είμαι σκέτο στο στομάχι..βάζω δάχτυλα πιέζω πειράζω (ελπίζω να μoυ χωθεί η ιδέα για το έντερο και καταφύγω σε προσωπικές μεθόδους κωλονοσκόπησης διότι την πατήσαμε  :Frown: )

εντωμεταξύ έχω πολλά αέρια στο στομάχι τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες και σκεφτομαι μήπως έχω έλκος ή....τα γνωστά

πλάκα πλάκα με πονάει όχι τοσο το στομάχι αλλά το κόκαλο του θώρακα όταν πιέζω δυνατά

----------


## VasilisA

> ναι..σπυράκι είναι...μπορεί και κανας λεμφαδένας αλλά μάλλον σπυράκι το κόβω(μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα βέβαια)
> 
> 
> ασε παιδια και εγω αυτές τις μέρες είμαι χαλια - καθόμουν ξαπλωτός στην πολυθρόνα του γραφείου μου και ξαφνικά ένιωσα μια δυσφορία στο στομάχι
> οπότε ξεκίνησε η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση--->μπορεί κάτι να πιέζει το στομάχι--->Η σπλήνα?----> διογκωμένη σπλήνα!
> 
> αντε να ψάχνομαι στα youtube για το πως κάνουν οι γιατροί την εξέταση-ψηλάφηση σπλήνας συκωτιού κτλ
> αντε να αρχίσω την αυτοεξέταση τοκ τοκ τοκ τοκ και χαζομάρες
> 
> ...


Ρε συ Χεστη από τυχη σε ενοχλουνε τα γαστρεντερικά σου η είναι κατ επεκταση του nick σου?

----------


## Χέστης

> Ρε συ Χεστη από τυχη σε ενοχλουνε τα γαστρεντερικά σου η είναι κατ επεκταση του nick σου?


ΒασίλισσA, το nick αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα με μεταφορική έννοια ευτυχώς ....ή δυστυχώς
είναι ένα είδος αυτοσαρκασμού

----------


## Lou!

> Ρε συ Χεστη από τυχη σε ενοχλουνε τα γαστρεντερικά σου η είναι κατ επεκταση του nick σου?


ω, τι κομψο χιουμορ!

τυφλα να χει ο γουντυ!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Frown:

----------


## panosgr

pali kala pou iparxei kai apothema xioumor kai thn palevoume  :Smile:  kai pali kala pou diavazeo o enas thn arostofovia tou allou kai gelame me ta xalia mas ...einai mia parigoria oti den eisa o monos pou exei ginei expert stis iatrikes eksetaseis ....re to atimo to agxos pos mas allazei ta fota.......

----------


## panosgr

palia thimamai eixe kai chat room edo kai ta legame alla to kopsan mallon

----------


## elirene

εγω αισθανομαι πνι3ιμο στο λαιμο και ρευομαι συνεχεια δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω απτο σφιξιμο αυτης της διαδικασιας, παιδια αντικαταθλιπτικα πηρα και περασε αλλα τα κοψα και 3αναρθε, ειναι αγχος προφανως, στην ψυχαναλυση υπαρχει μηχανισμος αμυνας με τον οποιο εκδηλωνεις αρνητικες εμπειριες σωματικα για να αποφυγεις το αγχος και καλα, στο ντι εσ εμ λεγεται σωματοποιητικη διαταραχη, ο ψυχιατρος μ το πε αγχωδη διαταραχη..ειναι ψυχολογικο παντως και λυση υπαρχει φαρμακα..

----------

